# I want to know, are there any furs in California?



## Kume (Sep 12, 2008)

I have yet to see very many furs in california, let alone around my neighborhood.

Anyone life around the sacramento area? I am interested in getting my fucking ass off of this computer and goin to meet some furs!


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 13, 2008)

dude 
http://www.sacfurs.com/
go there
 PLENTY of furries and plenty of them who like to randomly hang out and have a meet atleast once a month
 one time 50 members showed up.
usually its like 20


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

-__ nor cal is hella far away


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> -__ nor cal is hella far away



califur is a so-cal convention


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

^^ yay!


----------



## mmmke (Sep 18, 2008)

i take skate trips up to sac all the time =^.^= hella fun


----------



## Lifelessman (Oct 1, 2008)

bleh, bay area here, i still have yet to meet any furs in ca and, oshi- cal furs yay!!!!!


----------



## net-cat (Oct 1, 2008)

There have not been any furries in California since the "Great Furry Exodus" that resulted after the "Furry Holocaust Act of 2006" was signed into law in California.

No, seriously. California is probably the furriest state in the US. You're not looking hard enough. A good place to start would be Further Confusion.


----------



## assoluto (Dec 5, 2008)

well, I'm in Cali, just not in Sacramento. more like Los Angeles.


----------



## k-clements (Dec 6, 2008)

I am in SoCal, San Diego to more exact.


----------



## embriel (Dec 7, 2008)

assoluto said:


> well, I'm in Cali, just not in Sacramento. more like Los Angeles.


 
Great to know there are more than 2 Los Angeles furs 
Thank God for my furry best friend. She saves me from low furry interaction.

I was wondering, is anyone planning on going to Califur 2009? It's opening day is on my birthday :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 7, 2008)

Never knew they had conventions in california. Thought they were all on the east coast.


----------



## Istanbul (Dec 8, 2008)

Mmmmnope. Not even most of them.


----------



## assoluto (Dec 10, 2008)

hmmm. maybe I will go. we'll see. hopefully college does not get in the way.


----------



## kumakaze (Dec 10, 2008)

You mean CaliFURnia? I don't think there's any place in the US with more furs. Maybe Florida- MAYBE.


----------



## conejo (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.meetup.com/furnow/
for the socal/ SD area


----------



## MooglePower (Dec 11, 2008)

I bounce between Brentwood (in Los Angeles) and Claremont (in the Inland Empire).


----------

